# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  [NEW] Phoenix Service Software 2012.50.001.49220 Cracked (2013.02.18)

## mohamed73

*[NEW] Phoenix Service Software 2012.50.001.49220 Cracked (2013.02.18) gsm* 
 Download Link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Main component versions in the release:
  Product API 2012.46.2.49145
 Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 7.1.101.0
 Flash Update Package 12.49.0
 FUSE Connection Manager v 2012.51.1
  MAIN CHANGES & ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION 2012.50.0.49146
 Error Corrections & changes:
 New products: RM-647
New products are not implemented to Phoenix anymore. Phoenix development is closed.
IMPORTANT!
Phoenix installation requires a network connection if DOT.NET framework 4.0 is not installed on PC
(.NET framework is downloaded from web during phoenix installation).
 New common data package location in use. Please see document SR1315 in KICS Information Center for further information.
All Nokia Service Software Applications will use following location for product specific data:
- Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Nokia\Packages
- Windows 7: C:\Program Data\Nokia\Packages
 Supported operating systems
  Windows 7 32 Bit version
 Windows 7 64 Bit version (Please note that FLS-5 drivers do not  support Win 7 64 bit OS, therefore FLS-5 can not be used in this  operating system)
 IMPORTANT!
 Phoenix installation requires a network connection if DOT.NET framework 4.0 is not installed on PC[الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]], if you have installed it, you can ignore this.
(.NET framework is downloaded from web during phoenix installation).
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Download Link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Mirror in 2 Parts (Download Both Parts in same folder and extract.)
 Mirror Part 1 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror Part 2 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## emadnet

شكرااااا

----------


## madhafaffani

ممتاز يا بطل

----------


## zallatho

merciiiiiiiiii

----------


## tarekaboelhass

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## soufain005

مشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككووووووووووورين

----------


## moha13

merci

----------


## habeeb alkamel

الف شكرررررررررررررررر

----------


## لؤي ال عباس

2013 تحيه وشكر والله يكثر من امثالك وينورلك طريقك على هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## ziadkk

الف شكر

----------


## boubyac

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## اجنحه كاندام

مشكككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررر :Smile:

----------


## salah eddeen

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه المجهودات
جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## amentag

ارجو تحديث الروابط فه لا تعمل وشكرا

----------


## amchebek

merci bcp..

----------


## RAMCO

مشكور اخي

----------


## lebaidy

ما شاء الله

----------


## b7kj

مشكووووووووور

----------


## b7kj

مشكووووووووور

----------


## lkazawi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## rameres

شكرا بالتوفيق ان شأالله

----------


## chouaib Attai

شكراااااااااا

----------


## moumou52

merci

----------


## ziregue

شكراً لك يا mohamed73

----------


## yahiaoui

merci

----------


## Fady el3alm011

شكرا

----------


## sticom

*MERCIIIIIIIII*

----------


## 74magdi adam

أفضل برنامج مشكورين

----------


## aram

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hani5037

شكرا لك مع التحيه

----------

